
Promising application of BERT and psychology to get emotions from Marketing Copy - sidjain1412
https://clevertap.com/blog/how-emotions-incite-response-lessons-from-the-covid-19/
======
swapnilb
Interesting little nugget. Always wanted this to understand how my
notification copy will help convert my users!

------
suniltom
It's fun to take your favorite Twitter handle and cut/paste 4 or 5 tweets from
there into this and see the emotion portrayed.

------
jj81
Works on tweets and personal emails too!

------
darshanct
Great little tool for tweet copies!

